# Symbiose - Electronic music based on classical samples



## dataspirit (Sep 25, 2020)

Hello,

I humbly propose the following work mixing electronic music and several pieces of classical music samples.

Logan Dataspirit - Symbiose (Album)






Available for download here:
http://www.dataspirit.org/snd/Albums/2020_Symbiose/

Cheers,
Logan


----------

